# Hi All



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi There,

Well we finally did it! We Sold our Sprindale and just purchased a 07 27RSDS









We will pick it up early next Saturday and then take it out for a dry camp run for the weekend. We hope to be able to take it to the coast in a few weeks.

We love the site and enjoy reading about all the mods you've all done..hopefully we can add a few too









Well hope too see you all around,

Scott and Jamie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Scott and Jamie!*








Congratulations on the new Outback too!

I see you are from Mt. Hood. That makes you an official member of the PNW Outbackers as well!








If you would be interested, we have a rally coming up in two weeks at the Deschutes River State Recreation Area (Where the Deschutes meets the mighty Columbia). We would love to meet you there. It's a great group of people, and I know you would have a ball!









BTW, where abouts on the mountain? I used to have a house - and live - up on Barlow Trail Rd. in the Timberline Rim area. Sure did love it up there!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Congratulations!! And welcome. Hope to meet you all in person someday. Enjoy!


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for the welcomes









Doug we will try to make it to the the rally is there a link for info? Sounds like alot of fun..is there many PNW outback members?

We live in the town of Mt Hood / Parkdale above Hood River.

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh man, you guys are right next door to the rally! Very Cool!

You can find more information here. The entire PNW Outbackers community probably numbers 25-30 at least by now. I have not checked the list, but we should have 15-20 Outbacks at the rally. You can PM Jim (Oregon_Camper) for any info you might need. He is the Rallymaster this time around.

Hope to see you there!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







Great TT. That's the model I fell in love with when I first saw an Outback - it was love at first sight. But, I needed the bunks. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome! and great model! woo hoo! like Doug said, you are next door!
This will be our first rally too, but have met Doug( I'll fill you in







) (







but don't tell him).
Whatever you do, DO NOT and I repeat DO NOT give Doug your home address, EVER! He and his accomplices caused some big big problems at Wolfwood when Wolfie was gone.


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome to the group! Congrats on the new Outback.
-Sam


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site and Congrats on the upcoming Outback!

Glad to hear you are going to attend the PNW Rally. I know the idea of camping with a bunch of strangers seems wierd at first, but it is really a good time. And you'll be able to tour all the other Outbacks for mod ideas.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Congratulations guys,

Many happy memories lie up the road ahead.

Happy Trails,

Darlene


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Scott and Jamie,

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new TT!

Glad to have you with us.....even if you are from the northwest.









Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Scott and Jamie to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 27 RSDS

Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the Tribe!!!

As for Doxie-Doglover's warning:


Doxie-Doglover said:


> Whatever you do, DO NOT and I repeat DO NOT give Doug your home address, EVER! He and his accomplices caused some big big problems at Wolfwood when Wolfie was gone.


I would be the Wolfie of whom she speaks but I must say, Doug's harmless. Just play along with him - humor him, if you will - and all will be fine! He's really mellowed quite a bit since his release.

< I'm sure this will all make more sense after you meet him at the Rally.>


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Whatever you do, DO NOT and I repeat DO NOT give Doug your home address, EVER! He and his accomplices caused some big big problems at Wolfwood when Wolfie was gone.


I would be the Wolfie of whom she speaks but I must say, Doug's harmless. Just play along with him - humor him, if you will - and all will be fine! He's really mellowed quite a bit since his release.

< I'm sure this will all make more sense after you meet him at the Rally.>
[/quote]
just ignore his ankle bracelet............


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Scott and Jamie said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Well we finally did it! We Sold our Sprindale and just purchased a 07 27RSDS
> 
> ...


Welcome Scott and Jamie to the forum. Congrats on your new OB.

Steve


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Scott & Jamie*

We are Glad you're here!









Enjoy,
Tami


----------

